# Measuring grill temperature



## jjw (Apr 13, 2010)

what type of thermometer can i stick through the vent in the top of my smoker to measure temperature?


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=maverick

Try this one. It si pretty much the standard around here. I have two and use them every smoke I do. One probe monitors your meat and one monitors your smoker temps. It also has a reciver that you take with you and you can monitor you cooker whil you are in the house...best one for me


----------



## jjw (Apr 13, 2010)

that would be nice, but im kind of looking for some 10 dollar or so thing that i can just stick through the heat vent. can you tell me perhaps what this guy uses at 2:35 in the video?


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 13, 2010)

Im at work now and the internet here has youtube blocked so I cannot see the video...sorry


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 13, 2010)

u could use a trky deep fryer type

or the one i found at sears is shorter its a candy-deep fry thermo for 7 bucks


----------



## ddave (Apr 13, 2010)

Anything with a long stem would work.  You want to measure the temp at the grate level not at the top of the smoker though.

Dave


----------



## jjw (Apr 13, 2010)

if i was to stick my internal meat thermometer through the vent would it be able to accuratley gauge the temperature of the air?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes it should give you the temp as long as it reads correctly. Many of us will put a thermometer on the grate beside the meat so we know what temp the meat is smoking at. Depending on the type of smoker you may very well get different readings from end to end side to side or top grate to bottom grate. Its a good idea to move the thermometer around and find out what the different areas read so you know. Oh and if you look around many times you can pick up a thermo kinda like the one that was linked to but is a single probe on sale or on clearance for around 10 bucks awhile back we found some for 4 bucks on clearance


----------



## jjw (Apr 13, 2010)

what would it be called? deep fry thermometer?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products/catal...wAg#ps-sellers


----------

